# Rabbit GTI side stripes?



## Three Wood (Nov 29, 2008)

Is there a source for the OE side stripes?

I want to repaint my '83, but not if I have to lose those 80s-tastic stripes in the process!

Passenger side EXTREME CLOSEUP:










Note that it is multiple colors and says "GTI". Anything I have found is single color and has no letters.


----------



## craigalangibson (Dec 27, 2003)

Meisterwerks makes custom decals.

http://meister.us.com/accessories/decals-stickers/


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

That looks like a dealer applied decal, not a VW licensed product.
There is inconsistencies in the parallel stripes, and also the way they cut the tape at the door and 1/4 panel and at the flare.
GTI is not in the correct font either. 

If you want to replicate this decal, take a large format picture and submit it to a custom decal/ automotive sticker company.

Measure the length, width and height, and note the colors you want.
You may find a local shop able to help you with this.


----------



## hgrizz97 (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe check mk1autohaus they had a stripe kit for my 84 jetta

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

